# ipod problem!!



## moni230711 (18. Juli 2008)

ich habe meinen pc neu aufgesetzt und jetzt sind meine i tunes weg!
jetzt hab ich mir neue runtergladen, aber is geht nicht zu synchronisieren! i tunes will immer meine lieder vom ipod löschen!
jetzt hab ich mir poddox, und yamipod runtergeladen, aber da heisst es immer der ipos ist nicht angeschlossen!
hab einen ipod mini .. ist der zu alt dafür?
möcht nur meine lieder irgendwie wieder in die i tunes bekommen damit ich neue raufgeben kann!
kann mir wer helfen


----------



## Zinken (18. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze ITunes nicht, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass auf dem IPod die Lieder in irgendeinem Unterordner als ganz normale mp3s liegen.
Zur Not müsstest Du sie halt von Hand zurück kopieren. Dein Problem ist wohl das tolle "Feature", dass man offiziell die Songs vom IPod nicht einfach auf einen neuen Datenträger kopieren kann.
Genauer kann ich es Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich einen China-Pod benutze, aber eine ähnliche Frage war hier schon einmal. Suchfunktion strapazieren.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. Juli 2008)

Die liegen auf dem IPod nicht als Mp3 vor, es sei denn man verwendet eine andere Software alsw iPod Betriebssystem (Rockbox usw).
Es gibt aber eine Software, mit der du deine Musik auf dem iPod wieder als iTunes Bibliothek auf den PC ziehen kannst.
Aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie das genau heißt. Musst du mal suchen.


----------

